# mapa de teclado erróneo para registrar usuario

## rcarrera

Estimados compañeros, soy nuevo en Gentoo y solicito su ayuda. Instalé Gentoo en vmware Fusion y al terminar y reiniciar el sistema operativo, me solicita mi nombre de usuario para registrarme pero al intentar hacerlo, no coincide el teclado con el mapa de caracteres y no puedo ingresar. Ojalá puedan ayudarme a recuperar mi máquina virtual de Gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

[/topic]

----------

## pelelademadera

 *rcarrera wrote:*   

> Estimados compañeros, soy nuevo en Gentoo y solicito su ayuda. Instalé Gentoo en vmware Fusion y al terminar y reiniciar el sistema operativo, me solicita mi nombre de usuario para registrarme pero al intentar hacerlo, no coincide el teclado con el mapa de caracteres y no puedo ingresar. Ojalá puedan ayudarme a recuperar mi máquina virtual de Gentoo  
> 
> [/topic]

 

Perderla, no la vas a perder, eso quedate tranquilo.

Lo que podes hacer es chequear el mapa de caracteres en el usuario del tty, ahi ves que lo que tipees coincida con lo que aparece en pantalla.

En caso de no poder lograrlo, bootea la misma maquina virtual con un live cd, ponele de ubuntu, monta todo como cuando hiciste la instalacion, entra en chroot.

y ahi reescribi los password del root y del user.

chequea la guia de localizacion para setear el layout del teclado, y listo. reinicias....

Problema resuelto..

Saludos

----------

## chrootman

Desde el live cd.

```
livecd login: root

Password: [hit enter here]

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

# mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

o bien, desde otra instalación

##########################

mount -t ext4 /dev/sdc3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -t proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /tmp /mnt/gentoo/tmp

##########################

Desde el live CD u otra instalación:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

# loadkeys es

# setxkbmap es

Para salir:

# exit

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/dev/

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/sys/

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/tmp

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/home

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/boot

# umount -lf /mnt/gentoo/

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

# reboot
```

----------

## chrootman

Cuidado que por ejemplo en X-Windows ~ es distinto al login manager incluso teniendo el mismo idioma, es Alt Gr + ¿ y no + ñ (imagino que hay más diferencias), no me explicaba porque no aceptaba la contraseña, en esos casos lo más fácil es reemplazar en /etc/shadow(previo respaldo): 

```
root:....:

user:encryptedpass:19031:0:99999:4:::
```

O mediante chroot  y luego passwd root, passwd user o passwd simplemente o en recovery mode.

Lo otro es que no hay que aceptar los cambios a /etc/sudoers mecánicamente luego de un update porque no hay forma de restaurarlo porque es [ /etc/sudoers is meant to be read-only ] y si se edita se produce una inconsistencia con .xinitrc, es:

```
root ALL=(ALL) ALL

USER ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
```

```

$ su

$ sudo -i

& sudo -s

# exit

$
```

```
etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/sudoers (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 1

$$$$

:q

$$$$$

File: /etc/._cfg0000_sudoers

1) Replace original with update

2) Delete update, keeping original as is

3) Interactively merge original with update

4) Show differences again

5) Save update as example config

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Please select from the menu above (-1 to ignore this update): 2

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Deleting /etc/._cfg0000_sudoers

rm: remove regular file '/etc/._cfg0000_sudoers'? y

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/255035

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Portage/Tools/es

----------

